# Instagram Crash App



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Dont know if this is the right section for this but am Posting it here.

I have 2 cheap old cell phones that I think uses andriod 4.0.3 and for whatever when I got them instagram worked just fine. They kept updating it till I got till 7.10 then the app started crashing I remember specifically for sure when it started saying my app is out of date or when it tries to refresh its pics. Now to make things humorous they stopped updating it leaving me with this buggy app and I dont get it cause all of its previous versions worked fine. Now, what really bothers me is that if I go to google play if I uninstall the app they wont let me install the last updated version for my andriod. Stating its not compatiable. Something that fuses me up is that they dont give older versions like most good sites do. I didnt know I could go to other sites and find older versions and install them. I did that but the last version I thought was good for my andriod gave the same bug. Im starting to think its the site and not the app. I also got it to work some how on one attempt on all the sections of the app except the front timeline but then when I tried again many times It didnt work. Anyway, just posting it here to see if anyone has any ins on it or have the issues. I have thought about just uninstalling the app or luckily wait for a future update.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could try factory restoring the phone and then trying the older version of Instagram, but that phone running Android 4 is starting to get past it's useful life.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I wouldnt go as far as Factory restore. Though I like the app and thought it was neat. I dont think its worth that much hassle. I'm starting to think its the website latest update reminder that kills the app no matter what version.

Where I'm at they repair phones cheap way passed their intended life. This phone is a company type phone that gives great discounts. I dont think it'll be replaced and good for me because its not that bad of a phone nor do I need all the latest apps for its basic required use.


----------



## StanMoose (Aug 13, 2018)

I had the common issue using my old phone. As I understood the new Instagram versions don't fit the old phones and probably the android version you use. The best way out is to but a new phone or try to find some old versions on other websites. But you must be careful as it may contain viruses.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

It's an exercise in futility. Use it for what it can take and save yourself the trouble. Even if you found a version that doesn't bug out, it'll definitely be too outdated for the platform.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yea that's somewhere about it. My andriod version is old so it doesn't update the instagram anymore but it does fit well. In one program I used regularly when I updated it it didnt fit the phone to login. I ended up having to downgrade and then upgrade then it worked but i think in newer versions this mightve been fixed. What was weird is that it used to work so fine and easy but then one day it updated from one version to the next and it started to give that problem where at the top of it it states your version is out of date and then it closes but the playstore doesnt update it anymore. I wanted to downgrade but every time I did but of course you cant till I found other versions online. Way back to versions i thought worked. When I finally did it didn't fix the issue. Oddly, its not about buying a new phone really because this company doesn't update its phones and you need to buy its company made phones to use its phone service. 

I agree with stancestans, its a useless exercise. It will be a problem one way or another. Whether its the program or the platform. I'm only doing this out of the fun of using its original program because I can just go to the site from my browser and it doesnt give me an issue while pretty much doing the same thing. I'll leave the issue open just in case someone finds a fix or for others to weigh in on the matter or similarity.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Well it might have worked fine before, but it's bound to have some kind of issue, apparently, sooner than later. I did the same with my iTouch 3g, and it worked fine just until 2 years ago, when I can't even send any message thru messenger unless I update. I'm not using the iTouch anymore.


----------



## ishawnmike (Nov 29, 2018)

you need to update your android version because all the developers update their 
applications according to new OS version. They try to give new features in every update or they solve bugs issues with new update. you can check your memory, clear data by going into setting. As you said your android phone is old so i think old version of android is the reason of crashing app.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I’ve tried to update androids in the past given that I'm a fan of updates. But I’ve never met one that actually does update.


----------

